# Quelle souris pour MacBook Pro ?



## Khalandras (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à m'offrir une souris pour mon MacBook Pro Unibody, donc une souris de petite taille, plus facile à transporter.

Je suis tombé sous le charme de la Logitech V470 . Mais cette souris est sortie il y a plus de deux ans, alors j'aimerai savoir si des meilleures souris pour portable sont sortis depuis.

Merci.


----------



## baptistep (24 Avril 2009)

je viens de l'acheter, c'est franchement nickel. Fonce , je pense pas qu'il y est mieux


----------



## Khalandras (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai vue aussi la petite vx nano , qui ne me smelbe pas mal non plus, mais comment expliquer la différence de prix avec la V470 ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

C'est quand même dommage de se passer des possibilités du multitouch


----------



## Khalandras (24 Avril 2009)

J'utilise le touchpad seulement quand je surf ou check mes mails, mais quand il s'agit de jouer, retoucher une image , bref pendant une utilisation longue et précise, une souris est plus appropriée.


----------



## baptistep (24 Avril 2009)

la VX nano n'est pas bluetooh, elle prends un port usb pour rien


----------



## Khalandras (24 Avril 2009)

Oui c'est ce que je me dis, mais niveau performance, sont elles à égalités ?


----------



## baptistep (25 Avril 2009)

Crois tu que rajouter 20 de plus pour une souris sa en vaut la peine, c'est déja assez cher lol.

J'ai la V470 depuis 3 semaines, et c'est vraiment nickel, et de plus elle a une bonne réputation au niveau des souris pour Apple.


----------



## o-sensei51 (28 Juillet 2010)

J'ai également la v470 avec mon macbook depuis deux ou trois semaines....installée manuellement via bluetooth...

Le problème est que j'ai d'énormes  saccades, pertes de controle de la souris...

Ma souris n'est même pas à un mètre du Macbook....

Je n'ai cependant pas encore installé le driver logitech pour cette souris, car je ne sais pas s'il améliorera la situation... J'avais lu en effet qu'il était inutile, voir même contreproductif d'installer ces fameux drivers Logitech....

Avez-vous aussi ces problèmes ?


----------



## sk8andmetal (28 Juillet 2010)

Récemment passé sur mac et ancien gamer fou (oui ca arrive  ) j'ai gardé ma SideWinder ... mais depuis peu, j'avoue que j'utilise la souris uniquement pour la traitement photo ... le reste je fait mumuse avec le trackpad qui est fortement agréable.

++


----------

